# Importing venomous



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

How difficult is it to import venomous from the US, in comparison to non-venomous?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

no hassle at all as long as there not cities


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh, don't talk to me about CITES!

There's all of 4 people processing CITES in America at the moment.

I'm already in that bottle neck!

Do you know of a downloadable document or website that will tell me what's CITES and what isn't?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

False alarm, I found it for myself!

It looks like all the stuff I want is covered by CITES.

How's ya luck?

Better apply now then.


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Sorry Call Me Dumb But Whats CITES?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

.Justin said:


> Sorry Call Me Dumb But Whats CITES?


What is CITES?


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

dont mean to sound nosey but what you buying


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Give Rich a shout at Shropshire Exotics, he may be able to help you out.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

dannylatics said:


> dont mean to sound nosey but what you buying


Look at my sig - Have a stab, lol! 



Fixx said:


> Give Rich a shout at Shropshire Exotics, he may be able to help you out.


Help me out with what?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Because we used to import alot of venomous.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Because we used to import alot of venomous.


You used to import or you are used to it?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Well both really! It's not a pleasant experience I can tell you!!!


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Well both really! It's not a pleasant experience I can tell you!!!


Tell me about it!

I am in the middle of a 5 month import currently.

STILL waiting on U.S.F.W.S.

Will you be importing venomous again?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

dopn't be too hard on them dude. It's not their fault they only have one employee. Edna the blind octegenarian.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Mason said:


> dopn't be too hard on them dude. It's not their fault they only have one employee. Edna the blind octegenarian.


You jest, but you're not that far off.

Apparently, they have 4 employees for the whole of North America.

(Oh and answer your MSN - I wish to speak with you )


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

biggest problem with venomous is finding airlines which allow venomous, cities on venomous from anywhere but america is no problem,


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

leptophis said:


> biggest problem with venomous is finding airlines which allow venomous, cities on venomous from anywhere but america is no problem,


Oh, OK! That's good to know.

The trouble is; I have a specific snake in mind and I think it only exists in captive America.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

MSN answered and I know they are a bit thin on the ground at the minute.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Steer clear of GladesHerp 

Like has been said, if they aren't CITES it's no problem once you convince the airlines, best to make sure the vets/customs at the airport know exactly whats coming in, 'venomous' can be anythin from copperheads to red spits as far as they know, they appreciate the extra info usually.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Rich works closely with Glades I believe.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Did work closely, we've not had anything from them in a long time! Unless we see them at Hamm (which we won't anymore) I can't foresee anything else coming from there, unless of course there is something super tasty! :devil:


----------

